# Shaved Brussels sprouts salad - are stems edible?



## crankin (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to make this recipe for a shaved brussels sprouts salad,

Sweet and Sour Brussels Sprout Salad Recipe | MyRecipes.com

And the recipe makes no indication to remove the bottom/stem portion of the brussels sprouts nor remove the outer leaves... apparently since it gets finely shredded from the food processor.  I'm just a little hesitant because I'm wondering if that tough stem portion will taste bad or if it's fine to just use?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2013)

I thought they were supposed to be removed because they were tough. You could taste some before using in the salad and see what you think.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 12, 2013)

I would have to concur with GG.  

Although I have never eaten them raw, they do seem to stay extra tough when they are cooked.

Let us know how that salad turned out for you .. I would be interested !


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 12, 2013)

>>And the recipe makes no indication to remove the bottom/stem portion of the

on a similar note, quite a few roast beef recipes omit the step of removing the horns from the cow before putting it in the oven.

trimming the stem and removing dried / dirty outer leaves from brussel sprouts is part and parcel of the basic preparation.

if you've ever discovered a (dead) nest of a few billion aphids under a leaf, you would not need a lot of convincing . . .


----------



## CarolPa (Dec 12, 2013)

I found a similar recipe that says to trim them, cutting off some of the outer leaves and most of the hard stem.  

Shaved Brussels Sprout Salad with Red Onion, Lemon and Pecorino Recipe | Yummly


----------



## cave76 (Dec 13, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> on a similar note, quite a few roast beef recipes omit the step of removing the horns from the cow before putting it in the oven.





To the OP----- I've never made a shaved Brussels sprout  salad but I'm sure the outer, ugly leaves should be removed. 

Most of the Brussels sprouts I've bought don't have stems, at least none that are longer than about 1/4 inch long. But I'd still, as when cooking Brussels sprouts, cut that off.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 15, 2013)

dcSaute said:


> >>And the recipe makes no indication to remove the bottom/stem portion of the
> 
> on a similar note, quite a few roast beef recipes omit the step of removing the horns from the cow before putting it in the oven.
> 
> ...


Rather waspish, I thought. Remember that not everyone is an experienced cook and many people come on here to learn, not to be put down.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 15, 2013)

I detest brussel sprouts, but I might actually sample that salad. I have an idea they taste much better raw. I think I might sample one in the grocery store like some people sample grapes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 15, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I detest brussel sprouts, but I might actually sample that salad. I have an idea they taste much better raw. I think I might sample one in the grocery store like some people sample grapes.



  Here's Kayelle, getting arrested for peeling and eating a Brussels sprout.  Cleanup on aisle 4.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I detest brussel sprouts, but I might actually sample that salad. I have an idea they taste much better raw. I think I might sample one in the grocery store like some people sample grapes.


A lot of the brassicas are nicer raw.


Dawgluver said:


> Here's Kayelle, getting arrested for peeling and eating a Brussels sprout.  Cleanup on aisle 4.



Or she could buy just one. Can you imagine the cashier's reaction?


----------



## crankin (Dec 26, 2013)

MrsLMB said:


> I would have to concur with GG.
> 
> Although I have never eaten them raw, they do seem to stay extra tough when they are cooked.
> 
> Let us know how that salad turned out for you .. I would be interested !



I made this last night... I took the advice and trimmed the end and removed the outer leaves (I think I would have ended up doing that regardless because they did not look good enough to eat, the outer leaves that is).

The salad was pretty good; a totally different taste of brussels sprouts than I'm used to.  If I were blindfolded and not told anything, I would have thought I was just eating a normal coleslaw salad, which was good but I think I prefer the qualities of roasted or sautéed brussels more.  But on a holiday table full of heavy dishes, it was a welcome light addition.

Also on a side note, it was the first time I'd used my slicing disc on the food processor... I don't know why I don't use that more often!  Took like 60 seconds and I had a pound of perfectly shaved brussels sprouts.  Quite a handy time saver.


----------

